# Di-di twins, 12+2 weeks!



## Fizzyfefe

Any guesses, ladies? Baby A is on top. A's picture is much darker and blurrier than baby B's, but s/he was being very wriggly and hard to see. We will be finding out the sexes in June at the 18 week ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I think A is a girl and B is a boy based on skull shapes. But I'm crap at this sort of thing!


----------



## Jbree

Girl boy


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink: & :blue:

Congratulations on your twins hun, how exciting! :)


----------



## KylasBaby

I think both of their foreheads look :pink:


----------



## Samantha1991

I think girl and boy


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Everyone in hubby's family says girl/boy or girl/girl, too. Watch them both be boys. :haha:


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Any other guesses? We find out next Tuesday.


----------



## Isme

Two girls!


----------



## WantaBelly

I was guessing boy/boy


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Boy&girl!


----------



## Kmx

A- boy
B- girl

Congrats on twins. How lovely x


----------



## Lucy3

How exciting! I'm guessing twin A girl and B a boy x


----------



## Mrs.R

A - boy
B - Girl

Congrats Twinning!!


----------



## Wish85

I'm guessing pigeon pair :pink: &:blue:


----------



## madseasons

I am leaning more towards two :blue: :) Good luck, how exciting!


----------



## SummerMother

I feel girl boy as well!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Thanks for all your guesses, girls! I'll make sure to update on Tuesday. Can't wait! :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looking forward to your update! :)


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Any last minute guesses? We find out tomorrow morning! Ahhh, I can't wait.


----------



## Lucy3

How exciting! Looking forward to your update!


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Baby A is a boy and baby B is a girl! Thanks everyone for your guesses and support! :D


----------



## Isme

Congratulations!!! That's so exciting. :D


----------



## Wish85

Amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww congratulations!!


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Congratulations!


----------

